# Please delete my account.



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

we'll leave this for you to sleep on and you can get back to us tomorrow


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> we'll leave this for you to sleep on and you can get back to us tomorrow


Think he's been hacked, going off other posts in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

maybe, we'll see :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just don't sign on again ffs laughable


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Pretty sure rich meant it, going by Facebook anyway


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Just read his recent posts and they Are definitely odd! Even for rich


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Edited due to being bored with the post :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Please delete my account because I'm never ever coming back I hate the place its so boring you lot are muppets everyone I like doesn't post anymore bye Im going never to return........never to sign on again goodbye........

Guess who has just been signing in all day ?

Get a grip Rich


----------

